# Betfair accounts



## alphablondie (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi all,

anybody interested in Betfair or Bet365 accounts I can provide them with a skrill wallet.

PM or email to wiredaxhund@gmail.com

Cheers


----------



## Drea777 (May 16, 2017)

Are you serios ? okay so you provide Skrill and further ? We deposit and bet via who ?


----------



## alphablondie (May 16, 2017)

yes, with its attached Skrill and Email, I just sent you a PM, please check it


----------

